# Trojan found when logging in



## Shark Bait (Aug 9, 2012)

On two separate comps using two different antivirus programs at 2 separate locations have both been infected with a Trojan virus when I logged into Rollitup, my iPhone does not seem to be infected. Help please


----------



## RollupRick (Aug 9, 2012)

When I login using my mobile I often get hard marketing popups and all sorts of shit. At this point I'm thinking malware is highly possible here.


----------



## Slipon (Aug 9, 2012)

I got hijack once in here .. 

a month back or so .. a program/trojan attatch to my start up menu .. 

did take controle over my computer .. had no descope .. only a anoying front ..

that told me in a bad translation with more typos and bad gramma then I use .. and even english words in the text .. that I had downloaded some kind of pirat contens and/or illigal porn or sumthing .. and I would face jail up to 5 years !!! or pay a 100&#8364; fine via paypall .. LMAO ! 

but pretty anoying .. also lock my PC and toald me to pay before they would unlock it agin .. up to 3 days from payment .. lol .. idiots .. 

but had to use/wast 2 hours of my time fixing it .. had to shut down all start up programs fast before they could activate it .. and then do a reeboot to a old date ..

so be carefull .. and remember to update your softwear ..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 9, 2012)

the sky is faling,


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 9, 2012)

Shark Bait said:


> On two separate comps using two different antivirus programs at 2 separate locations have both been infected with a Trojan virus when I logged into Rollitup, my iPhone does not seem to be infected. Help please


Use NoScript, free. You have to give permission for any Java app to run. You would be surprised how many sites have tons of Java apps you have zero need for. Also go to MajorGeeks.com and search for "SpyBot S&D" (Search and Destroy). Free. Extremely dependable. Then "MalwareBytes". Also free and has discovered a couple of things no other program did. 

The NoScript if only one! Drive by malware is invariably a Java-based app. Even Lowes had one hacked on their home page for 9 months. Visit it without NoScript (or having given NoScript universal permission to run all scripts) and get it. I visited Lowes online tons of times during that time as we have them in AK. Never a load from it.

SpyBot S&D does just what it says. It scans your entire PC for Trojans, worms and bad scripts.

MalwareBytes - as named.

I have used these as well as the free version of Keystroke Scrambler since 1998 trouble free. Screw McAfee and Norton/Symantec.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the sky is faling,


Actually that's an illusion. The sky is staying where it is ... it's the Earth, swelling like a whacked ankle. cn


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 9, 2012)

haha i thought this meant like a "trojan" warrior "found while logging in" say Nebraska lol wrong section anyways but oh well though i would share my stuck on stupid moment...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> haha i thought this meant like a "trojan" warrior "found while logging in" say Nebraska lol wrong section anyways but oh well though i would share my stuck on stupid moment...


My mind went to a nasty bit of latex. cn


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 9, 2012)

Are mac and ipad free from such things?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2012)

Not free, but mostly so. Billyboxes are the usual trojan host/carrier. cn


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 9, 2012)

Where do you learn about all this stuff?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2012)

A combo of Google and being lucky enough to have a friend who knows computer stuff. I'd be a complete penguin otherwise. (it's a polar bear insult) cn


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 9, 2012)

Point taken, any keywords or phrases to search for?

I too feel like im on an island


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 11, 2012)

hmmm lol. i dont mean to lol but lol.

oly you should just stat with the basics, bots, trackers, spam and scams(how they work) scripts, different sites programing language and how they interact with the different browsers programming language and interpretation(java, PHP, html, ect) that would basically be called internet security networks. dun know its a pretty broad subject theres a lot of "key words" that would go to it/

i recommend AVG(no tracker software), and TOR browser, for incognito history, Proxy, and no Script service. with the AVG and TOR browser combined(settings will have to be configured to use both together in conjunction) you will have about as safe an internet connection as they come.

next to buying/building a burner(throwaway) comp like me. god i wonder how confused the hacker who enter my system would be?


----------



## Brother Numsi (Aug 13, 2012)

Quarantined 4 Trojans yesterday....one was a Magnum LOL...seriously I did have 4 yesterday.


----------



## chrishydro (Aug 13, 2012)

Last week I got one, had to re format the hard drive and reload windows before it was all said and done.

Have latest Norton running now, was runninn nothing last week.


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 14, 2012)

the reason macs get less trojans and virus is that less people use them, so less targets for phishing attacks etc. if you had a choice of 2 bags of seeds and one of the bags was 90% male seeds and the other was 90% fems, what one would you take.

the one that I smoked afore typing this, what am I rambling on about :0/ you know what I mean


----------



## Admin (Aug 15, 2012)

We have fixed the security issue, thank you for reporting it to us.


----------



## oongawa (Aug 26, 2012)

Some good advice....Spybot S&D works well. Best thing you can do is get a good firewall....and have it setup correctly..very important. A lot of routers/firewalls are setup wide open from the factory...Internet Explorer. nothing advertises your existence better on the net than IE.....a good firewall...? Google for Smoothwall.....even better ditch Winblows, and run Linux


----------



## D3monic (Aug 26, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Use NoScript, free. You have to give permission for any Java app to run. You would be surprised how many sites have tons of Java apps you have zero need for. Also go to MajorGeeks.com and search for "SpyBot S&D" (Search and Destroy). Free. Extremely dependable. Then "MalwareBytes". Also free and has discovered a couple of things no other program did.
> 
> The NoScript if only one! Drive by malware is invariably a Java-based app. Even Lowes had one hacked on their home page for 9 months. Visit it without NoScript (or having given NoScript universal permission to run all scripts) and get it. I visited Lowes online tons of times during that time as we have them in AK. Never a load from it.
> 
> ...


What he said but add www.superantispyware.com to the list. By far one the best free programs out there. I use it in conjunction with S&D and Malwarebytes. They compliment each other well. After years of using the free version I finally sprung for the $30 full version and haven't seen a virus since.


----------

